# MillerMod 2.1 watt single cell driver using a 1.5V Energizer L91 lithium cell.



## MillerMods

I designed a driver for the Fenix that will drive the Lux at 550 mA @ 3.25 volts from a NIMH AA cell. That's right, 1.7+ watts to the Lux. This is almost double the power the stock circuit drives the Lux at. The MM driver draws 1.8+ amps from the cell giving the Fenix a runtime of over an hour with a super bright output. The driver is about 80% efficient. This is very good considering the low voltage of a single NIMH or Lithium 1.5V cell. The driver is well over designed to handle the extra power and will give a lifetime of reliable service.


----------



## onthebeam

*Re: Hello, It's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Sounds very good. I'm sure many would trade the extra runtime to get 75% of the runtime with more brightness.

Do you now have a working prototype?

Why don't you share beamshots of the stock Fenix compared with your mod. . .

Looking forward to your two-stage version of this idea.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, It's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I have it on a prototype board driving a Lux III. I have leaded components tacked to it, with 3 inductors, and it looks like a mess, but it works. Now it's a matter of ordering the right parts (smaller and one inductor) before it will actually fit in the Fenix. As you can tell by my recent posts, I have been coming up with new circuits very quickly. The reason is because I haven't refined but one of the most recent one's which is the 3 watt li-ion driver (direct drive then boosts). It makes it possible for me to share my findings before I try to produce a bunch of them. If there is enough interest, I will share photo's and send one out for one of the well know CPF members to do third party testing. I should also add, that if anyone has a request for some mod they would like to see for the Fenix, let me know.


----------



## HarryN

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Would it be able to handle the AA Li enhanced alkalines ? They sag a lot less than normal alkalines.


----------



## nemul

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



HarryN said:


> AA Li enhanced alkalines ?


Lithium enhanced alkalines... what's that?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Your circuits sound very interesting, MillerMods! I look forward to seeing the assembled circuits and testing done on these. People are always in need for small drivers, and there isn't a lot being done by people (at least publicly) lately in that area (IMO).


----------



## peekay331

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

if you made some for sale, i'd buy one. i edc my fenix (w/nimh) and wouldn't mind having more brightness for slightly less runtime. a ballpark price?


----------



## nemul

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Lithium/Iron Disulfide


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I just want to reiderate that the runtime will most likely be around 1 hour with a 2500mAh NIMH cell, unless it is being run at the lower (1 watt level), which would yield about 75% of the original runtime of a stock Fenix. You may have got that, but I just want to be clear.


----------



## HarryN

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

The link did not work for some reason, but yes, it is the energizer AA Li primary cells. Run about 1.6 volts - there is a thread by silverfox on the discharge curve in the electronics section


----------



## nemul

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l91.pdf


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

It will work O.K. with lithium primaries.


----------



## nemul

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I will probably sell these circuits for $25.00 or less depending on peoples interest.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

MillerMods,

Sounds like some great ideas there. I would definitely be interested, especially in an evolved version of a Lux III driver with LiIon power. I'm a sucker for rechargeable LiIon and the performance they can deliver. Running a Lux III w/ Lion in that small package would be intersting, but I also like your original proposal for the high current drive to the Lux I w/ 2500mah NIMH. Thumbs up!


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Miller,
Now if you could make a pill with those new Luxeon K2 LEDs coming out... maybe a SWAH for 80 lumens at 1.7 watts... yeah, make me a few of those! Once you get the electronics perfected, maybe those K2s will be more obtainable. Sign me up for at least two of those.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Hello MillerMods,

I'm chomping at the bit here for your high output NiMH driver. I'd like to see in the Fenix the same potential WOW factor that I experieced when I first saw a U-bin Orb Raw (LiIon DD), which dropped my jaw on the ground HARD. Seems like there's s ton of killer mod ideas for this platform, and thats whats drawing my interest rather than the stock lights performance. 

Someone even suggested an incan version (WA 1274 bulb) which could make 400+ lumens with the right power solution. Metal reflector already, eh? Glass lens? Make a ceramic bi-pin socket and go DD to a LiIon battery and *whammo* UltraFenix. I used to be a diehard LED guy (and still am) until incan kind of won me over. Now I just want the best of all worlds. 

I'll volunteer to evaluate the high output NiMH driver or flat out just buy one when you have it ready. Paypal on standby.

Good Job!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I finally got some time to take a photo and upload it. Here are 2 Fenix L1P's. The Fenix on the right is using the circuit I designed in the first photo and left in the second. Both are running on fully charged NIMH cells. These shots are with the L1P's about 8 feet from the wall. This mod. really shines (pun intended) when it comes to throw; it makes the Fenix really reach out with it's beam! I am still looking for the right person here on CPF to do comparision testing perhaps, Lunarmodule???.

I'm sure most understand this, but for those that are confused, the reason these photo's are so underexposed is to show the true brightness difference.





Here, I went and took a better one. Oops! My mod is on the left in this one.





O.K., so once the third party review is done, or if you trust me, who is the first taker on one of these circuits? It will be awhile before I work on perfecting the dual battery circuit, so this is what I will make available in the very near future. I believe once this circuit gets some publicity, it will generate much interest. I love this mod, it's really nice to just have a AA to worry about and have such a powerful little light.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

....... Sounds great !!! :wow: Yes i would certainly trade runtime for more light ..... count me in  
......... HENDO


----------



## Somy Nex

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Maybe you could also see if Doug (www.flashlightreviews.com) and/or Craig (ledmuseum.com) could do a review for you if you sent in units to them. I think i mentioned in another post i'm all spent out until the new year, but at $25, I would probably pop in for one come that time


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



Somy Nex said:


> Maybe you could also see if Doug (www.flashlightreviews.com) and/or Craig (ledmuseum.com) could do a review for you if you sent in units to them. I think i mentioned in another post i'm all spent out until the new year, but at $25, I would probably pop in for one come that time



I will contact both of them and see what they think, thanks!


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Geeeeezzzzzz....
I was supposed to be done with the bicycle helmet light thing with the stock L1P! Alas, after looking at the pictures and pondering my requirements--I NEED two of those! 
Heck, one for the helmet light and the other for another EDC. Then I'll have to do the two-stage mod for high/low so I can get decent runtime when needed. 
Of course, three of those boards driving three SWAH Luxeon K2's in a modified 2D Mag running 12,000mAH NiMH D cells .... 2006 is going to be another interesting year! Not sure if I should thank you for this, Miller...


----------



## carbine15

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

so this would be a drop in mod. Interesting. I wonder if it could fit other 1AA size lights?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



carbine15 said:


> so this would be a drop in mod. Interesting. I wonder if it could fit other 1AA size lights?



Yes it is a drop in mod for the Fenix. I can open the fenix with out causing any damage and dispite the fact that they use Locktite to keep them closed. The inductor of my circuit is rather large but could be a little smaller, however efficiency would take a little hit. So it would be difficult to say right now without fully exploring all possibilties whether or not it would work in other 1AA lights. Depends on the form factor at hand, do you have any paticular models in mind?


----------



## carbine15

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Sure I do have an idea what light, My beloved 0.5w 1AA - AdvancedMart my EDC light. I know it's a cheap POS next to the Fenix, but it's smaller, and if it can be brighter too, that'd be something.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100179


----------



## peekay331

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



MillerMods said:


> Yes it is a drop in mod for the Fenix. I can open the fenix with out causing any damage and dispite the fact that they use Locktite to keep them closed. The inductor of my circuit is rather large but could be a little smaller, however efficiency would take a little hit. So it would be difficult to say right now without fully exploring all possibilties whether or not it would work in other 1AA lights. Depends on the form factor at hand, do you have any paticular models in mind?


 miller, would you be offering a service to open fenix's for us too? or are we on our own?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



peekay331 said:


> miller, would you be offering a service to open fenix's for us too? or are we on our own?



Yes, I will open them. I will be selling them already modified or I will install the circuit for $35.00 in your Fenix. I won't have an official release of Rev.A for at least a few weeks, but I will hand cut a few for reviews and who ever doesn't mind the slightly unrefined look of a hand cut board. I will post some pictures of what I mean as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## CroMAGnet

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Nice work MM! I can do some nice reviews of your mods, with LUX readings and beamshots if you'd like. Just send me a PM if you want to get started.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I've done some additional testing and here are a couple of runtimes I've recorded:

Energizer Lithium L91 = 70 minutes continuous before the current draw from the battery starts to drop off. This closely corrisponds to the level of brightness (drive delivered) of the Lux.

Powerizer 2250 NIMH = 50 minutes continuous before the current draw from the battery starts to drop off. Again, this closely corrisponds to the level of brightness (drive delivered) of the Lux.

The voltage of the Lithium is about .3 volts higher and this does slightly increase the brightness, not a huge wow factor of a difference, but maybe slightly distinguisable.

Someone will be doing a review very soon.


----------



## frankr

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

A brighter Fenix! :wow: I'm interested.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Well, I shipped a MM1.7W Modified Fenix to Lunarmodule (Steve) today. He is going to give it a review and post his findings. I found using a Energizer 1.5 Volt Lithium cell, the circuit drove the lux at 600 mA +/- 10 mA. That puts the drive over the 2 watt mark!


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

MillerMods,
So you will be selling premodded L1Ps with a two-stage switch? I am calculating about $75 for the beast; am I close? Looking forward to the review and the hysteria it creates as I keep the paypal button handy.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



BentHeadTX said:


> MillerMods,
> So you will be selling premodded L1Ps with a two-stage switch? I am calculating about $75 for the beast; am I close? Looking forward to the review and the hysteria it creates as I keep the paypal button handy.



You are actually dead on. I had planned on selling the L1 premoddified for $65.00 and the L1P premoddified for $78.00. Two stage switch is $3.00 extra for parts and labor. This will include an upgraded Lux III. Although the bin number will be whatever I get from Future Electronics. Of course, for less money like $55.00 and $68.00 I would just leave the stock Lux in and let the person buying the modded Fenix use a Lux of their choice or just use the stock which can be overdriven at this power for x1000's of hours with out too much negative consiquence I imagine. Options are open. I will be selling the circuit by itself for $23.00. shipping for any item or combination up to 1 pound will be $5.00 for USPS priority w/ DC# within the U.S., international orders will be actual cost of shipping + 1 dollar for handling.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I'm excited! Review unit on the way, have a 4Sevens L1p v2.5 and L2p as baselines, as well as a bunch of other lights for comparos. Charging the digicam batteries and setting up some beamshot stages. New batteries in the Meterman LM-631 so lux readings and runtimes will get measured. Nuwai Q3, Orb Raw, JiL 1.3w up, Chop CR2 with TWOJ, McLux III PD, Lion Cub, Surefire L1, Aurora 1.5w Nichia Jupiter and some other lights on hand for comparo so this should be fun! I tend to write a lot so plenty of description, I'll try to emulate Mark (cones stuff uk) style and keep it informative yet concise. I appreciate the chance at doing the review, I'll give it my best!


----------



## Mike abcd

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



MillerMods said:


> You are actually dead on. I had planned on selling the L1 premoddified for $65.00 and the L1P premoddified for $78.00. Two stage switch is $3.00 extra for parts and labor. This will include an upgraded Lux III. Although the bin number will be whatever I get from Future Electronics. Of course, for less money like $55.00 and $68.00 I would just leave the stock Lux in and let the person buying the modded Fenix use a Lux of their choice or just use the stock which can be overdriven at this power for x1000's of hours with out too much negative consiquence I imagine. Options are open. I will be selling the circuit by itself for $23.00. shipping for any item or combination up to 1 pound will be $5.00 for USPS priority w/ DC# within the U.S., international orders will be actual cost of shipping + 1 dollar for handling.



Would you be willing to install a customer supplied Lux III and discount based on your emitter cost savings so we can have control over the bin? Any chance of getting one driven at 1.5 watts? 2 watts seems pushing it based on my preference for 2500 mAH NIMH cells.

Mike


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Sounds good!
Can we specify say... 5 ohms for the two-stage switch? I would want it to be close to the brightness of the stock configuration and at high... LuxIII goodness at high levels. Prefer to have it pre-made as I can always use another Fenix L1P. Now for the review!


----------



## bucken

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

MillerMods,
Is there a particular emitter Vf that works best (J, K, L, etc.), or does it even matter?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



Mike abcd said:


> Would you be willing to install a customer supplied Lux III and discount based on your emitter cost savings so we can have control over the bin? Any chance of getting one driven at 1.5 watts? 2 watts seems pushing it based on my preference for 2500 mAH NIMH cells.
> 
> Mike



Yes and Yes. I charge 10 bucks for the Lux, so just subtract that. I can adjust my circuit for any current drive upto the max rated.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



BentHeadTX said:


> Sounds good!
> Can we specify say... 5 ohms for the two-stage switch? I would want it to be close to the brightness of the stock configuration and at high... LuxIII goodness at high levels. Prefer to have it pre-made as I can always use another Fenix L1P. Now for the review!



Yes, I will custom build to specifications.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



bucken said:


> MillerMods,
> Is there a particular emitter Vf that works best (J, K, L, etc.), or does it even matter?



I know this might seem strange, but I'm not sure yet. Between everything I've been trying to juggle lately, I haven't done as much testing as I would like. I've used 2 different Lux of unknown bins both close to Vf=3.6. I will definately find out what works best if one is in fact better than the another based on Vf and let everyone know.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Chompin at the bit waiting for the package with the review sample to arrive, no joy at the Post Office yesterday and they are closed tomorrow, so likely near 100% Tuesday I'll be able to get started on the review. Good to hear the Lux III developments are moving along as well, I was wondering what bins you had available. I really like TWOH and TXOH.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

The Lux in the Modified Fenix that I sent to Lunarmodule is an S-bin Lux III. I purchased it online from futureestore.com and all of the small quanity Lux III's they sell are S-binned. They will only sell T and U bin Lux's at large quanities. So once Lunarmodule does the review, you'll see that it is considerably brighter than the stock Fenix, but it would even be better if a T or U bin Lux were used.


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Any updates?

Has Lunarmodule (Steve) received his MillerMods L1P LuxIII in the mail? Any early thoughts and observations? Shame to hear about the S bin LuxeonIII's... I'll go with the rocking R bin since my BB500 R2H minimag mods have no problems at 500mA. Maybe a nice SWAH Luxeon K2 will fly my way by late summer so...


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

He said he will be doing a preliminary review soon. I say preliminary because he wants to have me custom build one with a U-bin and one with the stock 1 watt R-bin overdriven. He noticed that the hot spot is about twice the size (which indicates more lumens) with the one I sent him, but the spot itself was only slightly brighter than the L1P stock. I noticed this too, but didn't think much of it except that I wasn't sure why the dispersion was different. So it was evident to him that there was a spot size difference, but he was hoping for a bigger difference in beam intensity. He mentioned that the focal point of the Lux III is different from the Lux I and that's why the dispersion was different, I didn't know that. This is why he wants to see an overdriven R-bin, so that the hotspot remains closer to the same size but has more intensity. He said he didn't feel like it was ready for a prime review yet so stand by. I'm also sending 4Sevens a couple of circuits themselves to review as soon as I get some parts I ordered.


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

MM,
Thank you for the quick update and information concerning R bin Lux1 and LuxIII optics differences. Since I will use mine as a helmet light, the R bin is the way to go but the LuxIII offers it's own goodness. An EDC with the LuxIII would give a larger hotspot so might be much better for that use. Eagerly await the review and appreciate the fact that you want all questions answered by the review. 
A U bin LuxIII MM L1P with two-stage switch sounds almost perfect as an EDC. Larger hotspot, brighter hotspot and corona with two-stage to extend runtime. 2006 is starting to look good.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Hello,

I've spent a great deal of time comparing the modded Fenix I received from MM to many other lights, most critically with stock L1p v2.5 and L2p. The light I have has an S-bin Lux III and Eric's high output driver. The synopsis he delivered of my preliminary findings is spot-on (bad pun). The spot size is almost double compared to the stock L1p but the intensity is similar. The projected spot is a result of the LuxIII's slightly different positioning inside the reflector. I was expecting a larger brightness difference but MM relayed to me that the only LuxIII he had at the moment was the S-bin. A TWOH would have made a striking impact with its better efficiency and lower Vf. Since this was just a preliminary step its shows very good promise and the driver proved capable (and had a HUGE suprise in store for me, more on that later...). There was a little fluctuation in the light level on the MM at first, but a little snugging of the LE to tighten up the ground resolved that issue.

There is also a 2-stage switch mod on my review unit, an unexpected bonus, offering a very usable low level to offset the high level's shorter than stock runtime. I did most of my comparisons with Rayovac IC-3 2000mAh NiMHs, 2500mAh Sanyos, and Energizer e2 L91 Lithium AAs. Measured current at the tailcap: stock L1p was 980mA-1.030A with NiMH, MM version 1.180A-1.300A with NiMH. Clearly the MM driver was pushing the LuxIII harder because it generated noticeably more warmth in the head than a stock unit, especially after 15 minutes or more is was quite evident but not bad by any means.

Runtime (on NiMH) was shorter, as was expected, at about 45 minutes full brightness tapering off slowly until about 90 minutes, where it began "moon mode" . The stock R-bin Fenix trounced it completely, giving an incredible 110 minutes full brightness and tapering very slowly till the 3 hour 20 minute mark, finally hitting moon mode with an exhaused NiMH cell. Runtimes are longer with Lithium AAs but I had a shortage of the cells to do a proper full-on runtime test with them. 

I used a Meterman LM-691 light meter for lux readings at 1 meter and got the following results: stock L1p on NiMH: avg 480 lux (530 on Lithium AA) compared to 580 lux NiMH (590 Li AA) for the MM Fenix on high level.

Then came the huge suprise. I tried the MM driver Fenix with a 14500 3.7V Lithium Ion rechargeable cell. And my jaw just dropped at the results. 1280 lux at 1 meter, more than double the output with NiMH AAs. In short, the Fenix began to live up to its "bird of fire" namesake and cranked out an incredible amount of light. A huge WOW factor here! I was really taken by suprise as it had been quite a long while since the output of a single LuxIII light made my eyes go wide. The driver handles the extra voltage without a hitch, pumping 1.890A from the cell and generating quite a lot of heat in the process. It outgunned a McLux PD TWOJ and even exceeded a U-bin Orb Raw! Its beam profile was very similar to a Raw, a fairly large center spot with even intensity and plenty of useful corona light with a nice even transition. But on a LiIon it was brighter overall than all the single LuxIII lights I could throw at it, except the giant killer McGizmo HD45 running a UX1K @ 950mA. Brighter overall than McLux PD, Lioncub, KI, and HDS U85! Of course runtime is short, limited by the heat generated on high level, but it handily outlasts the U-bin Raw while being brighter! The neat thing about this is on low level, output is almost identical to a stock L1p, although the runtime is still noticeably shorter. 

I'd have to summarize by announcing that Eric Miller's driver circuit is indeed successful and drives the LuxIII quite nicely, with the unexpected bonus of being able to transform the little Fenix into a flame thrower with the addition of a 14500 cell at will. The major downside is the loss of runtime compared to a stock L1p, which to me is one of its key selling points, the ability to run a HECK of a long time on a single AA. What we have here is a hotrod Fenix that has the potential to be significantly improved with a premium binned emitter and some fine tuning of drive level. 

As a mod, its functional and effective, albeit geared towards maximum brightness. For me personally, a stock L1p is such a nice well balanced package offering stunning runtime that I would be reluctant to give that up. With the MillerMods driver, runtime is comparable to stock on low level, and superior in brightness and a much bigger spot (almost 2x) on high, making it a worthy contender. Whats REALLY cool is like nitrous oxide in a car, on demand you can throw in a 14500 cell, amaze your friends and confuse your enemies with an astounding amount of output from a single LuxIII and click down to low for stock L1p light levels. Final verdict for me (dominated by lust for brightness) is a thumbs up, with the caveat that some adjustments should be made to the levels of the unit I have. Of course MillerMods can accomidate any reasonable request, as I have opted for a lower low level and different emitter. I plan on having 2 of them, 1 with an overdriven stock R-bin and one set up for rechargeable LiIon and likely a UX1K or TWOH.


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Lunar,
Thank you for the review with the basic S bin LuxeonIII, with the larger hotspot and brighter output tell me something about the MM driver. It must be more effecient than the stock L1P driver and I like the "moon mode". 

Although the R bin will be the throw champion, it is enticing to think of what a UWOH MM L1P would achieve. A lux rating of 800-900 with the hotspot twice as large would be great on a 2500mAH Powerex cell. Since it will be a helmet light, don't have the need for the Lithium-Ion cell but it is fun to think about. Say 50 to 60 minutes with a premium U bin on high and 2.5 hours on low (3 ohms?) would be a nice helmet light. Stash a battery station lithium AA cell on my recumbent in case I just want to keep riding on bright if the mood hits me. 

If the MillerMods L1P has the two-stage switch option set right, there is absolutely no downside when using the R bin VS a stock L1P. Low will be the stock drive level for 2+ hours of runtime on a NiMH and decent runtime with an alkaline. Swap to a NiMH for high output for 45-50 minutes or so and the light costs $71. The only "down side" would be losing the clicky switch but the upside makes that insignificant. 

Put me on the list for the MM L1P R-bin/2-stage switch.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I will order you an L1P and mod it. $47.00 for the L1P, $22.00 for the circuit and $3.00 for the switch mod and $13.00 to install the circuit. When I'm finished I'll PM you. Shouldn't take more than a week or 2. If this is fine PM me.

I should mention that I noticed the current draw Lunarmodule had mentioned. His meter isn't giving the correct reading, it should be between 1.7 and 1.9 amps of draw from the battery. This is why the runtime suffers. The switcher is about 88% efficent through out the batteries whole charge.


----------



## wwglen

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

What this REALLY sounds good for is the people with a L1P AND a L2P.

Run the L1 head on the L2 for the more efficient regulation and run time and run the L2 on the L1 head with the new Miller Mod for the extra bright output.



wwglen


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

So... This mod will allow the use of AA cells *AND* 14500 Li-Ion cells? Very nice! I have a few questions... Do the 14500 cells need to be protected cells? What kind of efficiency are we talking about from the NiMH cells? 88%? Or did I understand that wrong.. How much current is going through the LED with the Li-Ion? Is that independently configurable from the NiMH current?

With the two stage mod, how does that change efficiency and runtime? I guess I'd like a feel of what the choices are, say 450 mA ~1 hour full power, 70 mA ~8 hours low mode... Corresponding Li-Ion values?

I'm rather interested in this.


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

A few other things came to mind... If we were to send you a Fenix and Luxeon to do the mod with, would you need a star or just an emitter? It would also be interesting to see the difference in beam profiles between the old slug and the new one in the Fenix.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

I never really intended for this driver to be able to use lithium-ion cells, it just happens to be able to handle it with no protest. I'm in the process of changing the design a little to see what I can come up with. The Li-ion would have to be protected; the circuit is designed to work below 1 volt which would kill a Li-ion if it was left to discharge to low. 
The circuit the way I have it right now drives the lux at 2.1 watts max 2 watts nominal with a Energizer Lithium 1.5V cell and 1.7 watts max 1.6 watts nominal with a NIMH. The two-stage mod with a 10 ohm resistor draws 175mA from the cell (from a 2250 mAh cell I got over 11 hours of about the same brightness), so you get many hours of light and it produces a very reasonable and useful amount of light (more light and throw than ANY 5mm single led light).
The efficiency is 88% down to 1.1 Volts. I'm using a large inductor and slow switch speed to achieve this.


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

That's excelent efficiency  Is this basically a boost circuit? Is the rundown curve going to look like the battery discharge curve? What happens if you throw in a lower Vf LED? Does the current go up or remain largely the same? 10 Ohms is 175 mA from the cell, that drives the LED at what, 50 mA?

If you do throw in a 14500, does it continue to boost the voltage to something crazy that's going to fry the LED (or shorten it's lifespan)? Sounds like it is if an S bin is out shining a direct driven U bin - according to Lunar's review. Would it be complicated to just run direct drive off a Li-Ion and only boost while under 2.0 v or so? Perhaps that would make Li-Ions more manageable without adding too much complexity.

Thank you for responding to my inquisitive self


----------



## Somy Nex

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



BackBlast said:


> If you do throw in a 14500, does it continue to boost the voltage to something crazy that's going to fry the LED (or shorten it's lifespan)? Sounds like it is if an S bin is out shining a direct driven U bin - according to Lunar's review.



that's a question that I have too actually... my interest remains high on this mod, but unfortunately i'll have to wait till i find a job before i spend any more money =P


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

PM sent!
MM L1P with stock R bin and 5 ohm two-stage switch. 88% efficiency on a single NiMH battery? After seeing what the stock L1P converter does, this is a major step up.


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*



BentHeadTX said:


> After seeing what the stock L1P converter does, this is a major step up.



Agreed! Another croud that might appreciate this circuit is anyone who wants, say, a 1 D or 1 C light for extra long runtime. At least I recall rumors when discussing what the Fenix could do with a single alkaline cell. I'm not sure the best host for such a project, but plenty of people cut down Mags already.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

This driver was not designed to run with a Lithium-ion originally. I still don't know if it ever will be. If I have the circuit configured for a high output single cell drive, there is no way the current drive to the Lux will be reasonable if a lithium-ion cell is used. I would have to back down the drive for single cell use to keep the drive within reason for lithium-ions. So there's a trade off here. The drive to Lux will be 1 Amp at minimum, so if you are interested in an overdriven Lux, this mod might work for you.


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Great progress MillerMods 

Will


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

this is really cool!!
:twothumbs, MillerMods!


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Hello, it's me again, now with a 1.7 watt Fenix driver.*

Okay, so currently no special case is made for Li-Ion... Fair enough. I look forward to seeing how the default R bin performs.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: MillerMod 2.1 watt single 1.5V Energizer lithium cell driver.*

I changed the title of this thread to reflect the most important aspect of this circuit. This driver has enough drive to the lux, especially with lithium 1.5 volt cell to get the Fenix fairly warm. I have a U-bin on order and I hope to get it next week. I've got several of these circuits going out to different folks including 4sevens. Reviews from technical minds are right around the corner. I'm very excited about this circuit, I spent a good bit of time developing this driver. Before any common single cell flashlights hit the market, I was learning more about switcher design trying to develop a powerful yet efficient single cell driver. I finally made a break through and this is what I came up with. 

The inductor is very large at 10mm square and 4mm thick and mounts (RTV'ed) to the top of the circuit. The switch speed is slow and the capacitor value is high, but it all fits perfectly into the Fenix. This is how I've managed to develop something so different from typical high speed drivers that have poor efficency when stepping up such a low voltage.


----------



## BentHeadTX

My plan is to use Titanium 2400 cells which (according to the charts I've read) punches out 1.80 Ah until it hits 1.1 volts (2 amp load) Considering the MM L1P pulls 1.7 amps, this should give me an hour of runtime before the voltage sags too much. Eventually, the Titanium 2400's will be replaced with Titanium 2600's for an extra couple of minutes runtime. Mainly, the 2600's are for the upcoming BAM 4 emitter K2 Mag drop-in so I'll get to see how the 2400 and 2600 respond to such a high load of 1.7 amps. 

Now I have to look around and see were those 2400's are located...


----------



## NextLight

I am interested on one of the pre-modified lights, and an extra board.

Would love to see a circuit mod to use a Li-Ion only, and be able maintain high efficiency, if that is a posibility. If not, no worries. It is a step up already.


----------



## Erasmus

Hi MillerMods, any news about my drivers yet?


----------



## MillerMods

Erasmus said:


> Hi MillerMods, any news about my drivers yet?



Yep, capacitors are here. I'll finish assembly and testing tonight and have them shipped tommorow.


----------



## Erasmus

MillerMods said:


> Yep, capacitors are here. I'll finish assembly and testing tonight and have them shipped tommorow.


Thanks for the update  Cheers!


----------



## MillerMods

I've been doing some playing around and I've found that with an L-binned voltage or higher, my circuit will fully regulate a protected lithium-ion cell at 3 watts to the lux and still drive the lux at 1 watt with NIMH, alkaline, or L91's. If I set the circuit up to drive the lux harder with 1.2 - 1.5 volt cells if will overdrive the lux with the lithium-ion, so around 1 watt with NIMH and Alks. is the max for this type of mod. 

What everyone should know here is that the controller I'm using is configurable. I can set the max switch current is what it comes down to. It's different from any that I've tried from Linear, National, Maxim, and others. I don't want to give up the secret but I know there are some skeptics out there. This circuit is very smooth compared to ultra high frequency switchers I've used before. Hands down the best at single cell step-up and the most versitile of any I've used.

The other great thing with this circuit is that if you have an L2P, it will efficently double the output power that it will output with 1 cell. So if it's configured to draw 1.5 amps it will draw that same current regardless of whether 1 or 2 cells are being used. Power out is simply voltage multiplied by the current minus 12% loss.


----------



## BackBlast

So, I assume after you're done with a light it wouldn't be too hard to pull the circuit out and change the config ourselves? If we so desired... I can solder if I know what I'm looking for  Would that involve changing a resistor like other drivers I've read about? Or something more involved....


----------



## BentHeadTX

The MM L1P just keeps getting better!
So, if an L1P 1 NiMH hits the LED with 500mA, swapping the head to 2AA NiMH L2P body would punch out 1,000mA? In mod land, you can hear a Luxeon scream. 
The light can get very interesting when those Luxeon K2 emitters hit the MM L1P, the extra heat capability would make a 2AA 110 lumen monsters. Good to hear that I can go from crazy to insane with your curcuit as the year progresses and the K2 becomes available.


----------



## MillerMods

BackBlast said:


> So, I assume after you're done with a light it wouldn't be too hard to pull the circuit out and change the config ourselves? If we so desired... I can solder if I know what I'm looking for  Would that involve changing a resistor like other drivers I've read about? Or something more involved....



It's actually a capacitor filter that gets tweeked (i.e. 1 nanoFarad causes it to limit the battery draw to about 1.7 - 1.8 amps). This gives you an output to the lux at about 1.7 watts with a NIMH. If you are upto the task I'll help you through it. No filter capacitor will give you about 900mA current draw and a little less than 1 watt output. It also depends on the ESR of the main filter cap. being used. With the 47 microFarad cap. that I've been using these rules apply, but if I use a different main filter cap. the rules all change.


----------



## irjws

I was looking on your website for some info. but could find out. Does the Fenix LP2 3 watt, mod. have a high and low switch?


----------



## MillerMods

irjws said:


> I was looking on your website for some info. but could find out. Does the Fenix LP2 3 watt, mod. have a high and low switch?



The L1P and L2P mods are high power mods and they don't include multi-levels. The tail-cap for the L1P mod can be modified for that feature, but it's not recommended for the L2P.


----------



## BentHeadTX

Miller,
Are you still offering the mod service if we send our stock L1P to you? I have been using my MillerMods L1P for several weeks as a helmet light and it works very, very well. It is so good that my brightest (of two) stock L1P's does not seem so bright anymore. I would like to take it and send it to you for your great regulator mod/5 ohm two-stage switch. 
Do you still perform this service?


----------



## LowBat

MM, I've been reading up on your modifications and it's definitely interesting. I even see you're making a forthcoming 3 stage switch for the Fenix L0P. So now I'm wondering is there anyway to do something similar with the L1P? If you come up with a 2 or 3 stage variable output by twisting the head and leaving the rear clicky as a dedicated on/off I'd definitely want one. Is this possible?


----------



## atm

LowBat said:


> If you come up with a 2 or 3 stage variable output by twisting the head and leaving the rear clicky as a dedicated on/off I'd definitely want one. Is this possible?


 
I'd be very interested in one also if it were to happen, great idea! Maybe it could (optionally?) be incorporated with your high-output mods for the L1/2?

Just as well you have nothing else to take up your time eh Eric?









Andrew


----------



## Zionxem

LowBat said:


> MM, I've been reading up on your modifications and it's definitely interesting. I even see you're making a forthcoming 3 stage switch for the Fenix L0P. So now I'm wondering is there anyway to do something similar with the L1P? If you come up with a 2 or 3 stage variable output by twisting the head and leaving the rear clicky as a dedicated on/off I'd definitely want one. Is this possible?


 
Really interresting...


----------



## MillerMods

LowBat said:


> If you come up with a 2 or 3 stage variable output by twisting the head and leaving the rear clicky as a dedicated on/off I'd definitely want one. Is this possible?



You got me thinking. And I think I can do it with great reliability. It will require a new circuit layout with isolation, but the width of the body will accommodate the use of leaf spring switches. I'll have to do some prototyping, and if it works out, it may be the next mod I release.


----------



## DonnyD

That would be pretty cool, Eric. Keep the click and twist from the front. Is that it? Takes advantage of all the features of the design. Makes sense. I am just trying it out here, and it is easier to pin down the light and twist the top half. A little harder with the bottom. Very good, I like it.


----------



## MillerMods

DonnyD said:


> That would be pretty cool, Eric. Keep the click and twist from the front. Is that it? Takes advantage of all the features of the design. Makes sense.



Yes, the switch would function as on/off, and rotation of the head would be your level selection.


----------



## LowBat

I think I started something.


----------



## DonnyD

...and the head seems to have the right action. It is easy to turn and yet it holds itself in place. Maybe your design enhances that even more somehow, but it seems sturdy enough at each turn to work well as it is. I think someone here said that your L0P mod turns turns nice as you step up and down, so maybe no surprise here.

That's right LowBat, this thing has legs. Go Miller.


----------



## LowBat

Another odd approach if I may. How plausible would it be to cannibalize the PVM out of the newer $7 Inova Microlight and incorporate it in the modified circuit? If that was possible it shouldn’t be that difficult to swap out the L1P’s tailcap clicky with a momentary switch to control it.


----------



## MillerMods

LowBat said:


> Another odd approach if I may. How plausible would it be to cannibalize the PVM out of the newer $7 Inova Microlight and incorporate it in the modified circuit? If that was possible it shouldn’t be that difficult to swap out the L1P’s tailcap clicky with a momentary switch to control it.



I had thought about that too. I haven't had the time to do anything about it yet though. I'll have to see how the circuit is powered or find out whether 1.2 volts would be enough to power the chip. I think some possiblities may exist but it's more than likely that it wouldn't be possible because the circuit in the Inova has 2 Lithiums supplying it over 5 volts all of the time.


----------



## LowBat

MillerMods said:


> I had thought about that too. I haven't had the time to do anything about it yet though. I'll have to see how the circuit is powered or find out whether 1.2 volts would be enough to power the chip. I think some possiblities may exist but it's more than likely that it wouldn't be possible because the circuit in the Inova has 2 Lithiums supplying it over 5 volts all of the time.


Hmmm..... isn't there a red LED version that uses a single 3v 2032 cell?


----------



## MillerMods

LowBat said:


> Hmmm..... isn't there a red LED version that uses a single 3v 2032 cell?



True, and that would give huge possibillities for the L2P for sure.


----------



## MillerMods

Here's the runtime chart that Chevrofreak did:


----------



## LowBat

IMHO, I welcome the increased brightness as long as the runtime doesn't go below the 1 hour mark, which it what you've come up with. I like it!


----------



## wmpwi

Is the driver or driver / LED available separate from the Fenix and if so for how much? I'd like to stick one in a stainless steal Fenix L1. Thanks.


----------



## FlashInThePan

Well folks, someone really needs to sing the praises of the MillerMod L2P because it's an incredible light. I guess that person's going to be me! The funny thing is that I didn't even plan to buy the MM L2P - I'm an accidental convert! 4sevens accidentally sent me a MM L2P instead of the MM L0P I ordered. You flashaholics know exactly what happened: "Maybe I'll just pop in some batteries and check it out before I send it back."

Holy crap.

This light is amazing. First, the tint was gorgeous; I must have won the luxeon lottery, because this light's so white it's dazzling. It's like lighting up objects with diamonds: brilliant, sparkly white. Absolutely demolishes my Peak Caribbean, Peak CPF Special, HDS B60, and any other LED I have. This is what an LED is supposed to look like.

The output? Excellent. It rivals my Peak CPF Special (with a slightly narrower hotspot), but does so on *AA batteries* for chrissake. Think about how convenient that is. You can use standard NiMH rechargeables, and throw an extra pair of ordinary AAs in your bag for backup. Need to refuel while on vacation? There ain't a store on earth that lacks AAs. The other advantage of AAs? Even when using primaries, it's a whole lot closer to guilt-free lumens than CR123s. ;-)

Finally, the light has a great combination of spot and spill. The tight spot throws surprisingly well for an LED - I was lighting up objects 50 feet away with ease. The spill is good too - inside, I generally only need the spill to light up objects sufficiently. 

So I'm really impressed with the output of this light. What are the downsides? Runtime, heat, and grip (though to be fair, the grip isn't MM's fault). First, runtime - it's only good for about an hour. Since most of my bright CR123-based lights have the same restriction (Amilite, Peak CPF Special, etc.), I'm not as bothered by this limitation. (The fact that it's fueled by AAs instead of CR123s means that the hour costs me only about 1/8 as much). Second, heat - it gets hot. While the head gets hottest, the body can get pretty warm as well. Truthfully, I wouldn't want to run it for more than about 5-10 minutes at a time. Finally, the grip. The L2P's a bit hard to grip because the body's so smooth...and there isn't really any knurling. Interestingly the smooth body isn't a problem on the L1P, but the L2P's larger size creates center-of-gravity issues....so the light isn't as perfectly balanced in your hands. (This isn't MM's fault at all - it's just inherent in the design of the L2P. However, I thought it was important to add!)

Overall, I was really impressed - the great output, reasonable price, and ability to use AAs makes it a real winner in my book.

More importantly, the MillerMod L2P had that "wow" factor that got me excited about LEDs again. =)

Great job MillerMod!

- FITP


----------



## wmpwi

Can the MillerMod 2.1 watt driver sold separately?


----------



## MillerMods

wmpwi said:


> Can the MillerMod 2.1 watt driver sold separately?



PM sent


----------



## LowBat

MM,

I see on the L0P thread you're probably not going to make the 3-stage L0P mod anymore. Does this mean you're also scrapping the multi-stage L1P idea too?


----------



## MillerMods

LowBat said:


> MM,
> 
> I see on the L0P thread you're probably not going to make the 3-stage L0P mod anymore. Does this mean you're also scrapping the multi-stage L1P idea too?



Well, that's hard to say right now. I haven't had much time to pursue other mods with the ARC mods now in the picture. It may happen yet.


----------



## RoadkillBC

I've been using my MillerMod L1P for a few days now, and I just gotta say this thing ROCKS! Bought it from the finix-store.com. I performed the tail cap mod with two 10 ohm resistors in parallel, and that really adds to the functionality.

Thanks for the great product and fast shipping!

Roadkill


----------



## Flash007

I have ordered a MM L1P 1.7W from www.fenix-store.com yesterday ($75).
If I have understand, it's the stock 1 watt R-bin Lux overdriven with a new circuit driver, at 1.7 watt.
Isn't ?

My objective is to use it with Ni-Mh (have Ansmann 2500mAh, and soonly Ansmann 2700 mAh).

I hope I will notice big improvement in terms of throw and brightness compare to the stock L1P, and that I will not be a little disappointed. 

When I'll receive my MM L1P, I'll do a post with beamshot photo's for comparison with the stock L1P.
Just waiting now ! 

I wait too the arrival of the Fenix P1. 
The P1 sounds me very good ! 
But I will waiting a full review at www.flashlightreviews.com before deciding me to buy one or not (need to see the brightness/runtime and the discharge curve, hoping very flat regulation, wich is very important to me).


----------



## MillerMods

Many folks are very pleased with my version of the L1P. In fact, no one has ever said they don't like it. I only hear raves and positive comments.



Flash007 said:


> I have ordered a MM L1P 1.7W from www.fenix-store.com yesterday ($75).
> If I have understand, it's the stock 1 watt R-bin Lux overdriven with a new circuit driver, at 1.7 watt.
> Isn't ?
> 
> My objective is to use it with Ni-Mh (have Ansmann 2500mAh, and soonly Ansmann 2700 mAh).
> 
> I hope I will notice big improvement in terms of throw and brightness compare to the stock L1P, and that I will not be a little disappointed.
> 
> When I'll receive my MM L1P, I'll do a post with beamshot photo's for comparison with the stock L1P.
> Just waiting now !
> 
> I wait too the arrival of the Fenix P1.
> The P1 sounds me very good !
> But I will waiting a full review at www.flashlightreviews.com before deciding me to buy one or not (need to see the brightness/runtime and the discharge curve, hoping very flat regulation).


----------



## Flash007

It's all that I wanted to hear !
Thank you !


----------



## Flash007

Can I use the MM L1P head with the L2P body running with 2AA 2500 mAh ?
Is it safe ?


----------



## MillerMods

Flash007 said:


> Can I use the MM L1P head with the L2P body running with 2AA 2500 mAh ?
> Is it safe ?



Yes, in fact it will slightly more than double the power to the lux.


----------



## BobbyRS

Flash007 said:


> Can I use the MM L1P head with the L2P body running with 2AA 2500 mAh ?
> Is it safe ?


 
Come on now Flash.... Two of us already answered this question in the other thread and just like in the other thread, yes. The MM L1P and MM L2P heads are the same. The same circuit is used in both. So therefore the L1P head can be used on the L2P body. It can handle the 3v easily.


----------



## Flash007

In continuous, or intermittent use ?


----------



## Flash007

BobbyRS said:


> Come on now Flash.... Two of us already answered this question in the other thread and just like in the other thread, yes. The MM L1P and MM L2P heads are the same. The same circuit is used in both. So therefore the L1P head can be used on the L2P body. It can handle the 3v easily.





I want be sure. But thanks to confirm.
Will not smoke the MM L1P head when mounting in the L2P body.


----------



## RoadkillBC

But just to be clear, it is NOT advised to use a protected 3.7v 14500 cell in the MM L1P, is that correct MM?

I just bought mine from the finix-store a week ago, and although some have reported that it works, I was told that it may overdrive the circuit and/or the emitter.


----------



## MillerMods

RoadkillBC said:


> But just to be clear, it is NOT advised to use a protected 3.7v 14500 cell in the MM L1P, is that correct MM?
> 
> I just bought mine from the finix-store a week ago, and although some have reported that it works, I was told that it may overdrive the circuit and/or the emitter.



The circuit needs to be set-up to handle Li-ion. It can handle it and it does overdrive the Lux, but it's not likely to hurt the Lux. 

Just a side note, it seems like overdriven Lux flashlights are pretty popular these days anyways.  


7 Watts....8 Watts..... 1.21 Gigawatts, you know, whatever...


----------



## Flash007

My MM L1P is shipped !


----------



## Tremendo

Just a status update.... I bought 2 MillerMods L1P's, the 1st ones that I've seen Erick (Millermods) produce 2 months ago. One was a gift, the other is my EDC (with a 2 stage) that stays in my pocket all the time. It gets used more than any other light I have and has held up great. I have fed it Lithium AA's and NiMh AA's, it's very happy with both.

Tremendo


----------



## Cliffnopus

I agree w/Tremendo above. I have one of the MillerMod U-bin L1P with two stage twisty and it goes with me everywhere. So far it's my go-to EDC light, right now I'm feeding it a Sanyo 2500 Ni-MH. Works great, thanks Eric.

Cliff


----------



## BentHeadTX

I have the Revision A MillerMods L1P and use it daily as a bicycle helmet light. Tested it one night by running down a NiMH AA cell then loading another to see how hot I could get the light without cooling. It got a little toasty but held up fine. 

My cold fusion cell is almost complete, what Luxeon can handle 1.21 gigawatts?


----------



## Flash007

Flash007 said:


> My MM L1P is shipped !




Have received my MM L1P today.
Very happy, I wanted to do comparison test with my L2P, and also mount the MM to my L2P for a boost of performance !

But unfortunately, it's a stock L1P I have received, not a MM L1P.
Millermods and Erasmus have confirmed this to me.
I am doing a runtime test too, and after 110 minutes it's still bright.

Its' well a stock L1P.

I have sent a mail to 4sevens, and I'am waiting now.


----------



## 4sevens

Flash007 said:


> Have received my MM L1P today.
> Very happy, I wanted to do comparison test with my L2P, and also mount the MM to my L2P for a boost of performance !
> 
> But unfortunately, it's a stock L1P I have received, not a MM L1P.
> Millermods and Erasmus have confirmed this to me.
> I am doing a runtime test too, and after 110 minutes it's still bright.
> 
> Its' well a stock L1P.
> 
> I have sent a mail to 4sevens, and I'am waiting now.



Hmmm... One quick way to determine whether it's a MM or a stock one.
If you look into the back of the head, the stock board is green. MM's is
complete silver.

Upon verification that I mistakenly sent you a stock one, I'll immediately send
you a MM L1P head. 

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

4sevens said:


> Hmmm... One quick way to determine whether it's a MM or a stock one.
> If you look into the back of the head, the stock board is green. MM's is
> complete silver.
> 
> Upon verification that I mistakenly sent you a stock one, I'll immediately send
> you a MM L1P head.
> 
> Thanks


I had him look at that too.


----------



## Flash007

Thank you 4sevens and Millermods !

I'll go to the post office tomorrow and I will send the L1P head.
I'll keep you informed !


EDIT : wrong stock L1P head shipped to 4sevens this morning 04/05/2006 (international prior).
I am waiting my MM L1P.


----------



## wptski

I have a MM L2P coming but I "don't" think that this was asked before unless I miss it! What about using the MM L2P head on a L1P body or one AA cell? Actually, I don't have a L1P yet, maybe I should!


----------



## MillerMods

wptski said:


> I have a MM L2P coming but I "don't" think that this was asked before unless I miss it! What about using the MM L2P head on a L1P body or one AA cell? Actually, I don't have a L1P yet, maybe I should!



It's the same driver, set-up exactly the same.


----------



## wptski

MillerMods said:


> It's the same driver, set-up exactly the same.


Thanks! Got to reread this thread again!


----------



## ustfu

newbie question

does the MM L2P work on the CR123 body?


----------



## MillerMods

Yes


----------



## ustfu

how about the battery life?


----------



## MillerMods

ustfu said:


> how about the battery life?



About 25-30 miuntes. Chevrofreak did a runtime test on it. I'll try to find it.


----------



## ustfu

wow, thats pretty short.. but i dont care as long as it's a good flashlight.

do you have a beam shot with [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]peak Caribbean?
[/font]


----------



## MillerMods

ustfu said:


> wow, thats pretty short.. but i dont care as long as it's a good flashlight.
> 
> do you have a beam shot with [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]peak Caribbean?
> [/font]



Sorry, I haven't had much time to do beam shots. But there are some to be found here at CPF.


----------



## wooniris

How does the MML1P compare with the new L1T?


----------



## Buffalohump

One more question...

Does the CR123 body work with the MM L1P?

Is this a stupid question? 

EDIT: Answer - YES!


----------

